# The V 3d



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Oggi ho una voglia irrefrenabile di mandare a fare in culo tutti, dal padreterno al diavolo.

Solo che per farlo bene, come si deve, ci vuole tempo ed impegno, e non ne ho voglia, quindi fanculo a tutti e basta.
Fatevene pure una questione personale, il risultato non cambia: Fanculo.


----------



## quintina_ (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi ho una voglia irrefrenabile di mandare a fare in culo tutti, dal padreterno al diavolo.
> 
> Solo che per farlo bene, come si deve, ci vuole tempo ed impegno, e non ne ho voglia, quindi fanculo a tutti e basta.
> Fatevene pure una questione personale, il risultato non cambia: Fanculo.



Fanculo anche a te! Di cuore!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> Fanculo anche a te! Di cuore!


Sapevo di poter contare su di te, Quinty :mrgreen:

Avanti un altro!


----------



## quintina_ (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sapevo di poter contare su di te, Quinty :mrgreen:
> 
> Avanti un altro!



Posso un altro giro?

FANCULOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!






Grazie


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> Posso un altro giro?
> 
> FANCULOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Va bene Quinty, ma non approfittarne. Lascia spazio agli altri, altrimenti (ma comunque) Fanculo!


----------



## quinty (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Va bene Quinty, ma non approfittarne. Lascia spazio agli altri, altrimenti (ma comunque) Fanculo!



FUCK YOU!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

A 'ssòrete


----------



## quintina_ (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A 'ssòrete




lo vedi che non ti caga nessuno?

allora continuo io, altrimenti non c'è nessuno che ti dia soddisfazione:



VAI A FARE IN CULO, MONSIEUR DI STAMMINCHIA!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

va fa un culo anche da parte mia 


:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Quinty, Chiara, prendetevi sottobraccio, mettetevi alla pecorina e andate a fare in culo "in stereo".


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi ho una voglia irrefrenabile di mandare a fare in culo tutti, dal padreterno al diavolo.
> 
> Solo che per farlo bene, come si deve, ci vuole tempo ed impegno, e non ne ho voglia, quindi fanculo a tutti e basta.
> Fatevene pure una questione personale, il risultato non cambia: Fanculo.


Io e' inutile che t'o' dico, perche' gia' ce lo sai...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi ho una voglia irrefrenabile di mandare a fare in culo tutti, dal padreterno al diavolo.
> 
> Solo che per farlo bene, come si deve, ci vuole tempo ed impegno, e non ne ho voglia, quindi fanculo a tutti e basta.
> Fatevene pure una questione personale, il risultato non cambia: Fanculo.


Scusa ma non ti mando fanculo ..
io mando o facci abbracci quando stó così...

Mi spiace sono peace and love...




Forse mi faccio di troppi fiori di Bach ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io e' inutile che t'o' dico, perche' gia' ce lo sai...
> 
> ahahahahah


E' mia grande soddisfazione essere fanculato da una testa di cazzo delle tue proporzioni.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti mando fanculo ..
> io mando o facci abbracci quando stó così...
> 
> Mi spiace sono peace and love...
> ...



Ma pure io di solito sono così (senza fiori di Bach) ma ogni tanto mi prendo una pausa.
Fanculo


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E' mia grande soddisfazione essere fanculato da una testa di cazzo delle tue proporzioni.


ah ma se sapevo che ce godevi co' le teste di cazzo m'astenevo...

le facce da culo ce vanno a nozze...

ahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Ecco che se anche io fossi stato tanto amato da render difficile a qualcuno fancularmi (ma non credo), ora c'è a disposizione il miglior bersaglio cui lanciare i propri vaffanculo. Ma mi raccomando, non lasciatemi solo. Pure io voglio i miei, altrimenti (ma comunque) vaffanculo.


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco che se anche io fossi stato tanto amato da render difficile a qualcuno fancularmi (ma non credo), ora c'è a disposizione il miglior bersaglio cui lanciare i propri vaffanculo. Ma mi raccomando, non lasciatemi solo. Pure io voglio i miei, altrimenti (ma comunque) vaffanculo.


si' ma io non chiesto un kezz...

sei te che te volevi abboffa' de vaffancoolo...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco che se anche io fossi stato tanto amato da render difficile a qualcuno fancularmi (ma non credo), ora c'è a disposizione il miglior bersaglio cui lanciare i propri vaffanculo. Ma mi raccomando, non lasciatemi solo. Pure io voglio i miei, altrimenti (ma comunque) vaffanculo.


Monsieur, lo sai dove devi andare per me. Vero? E non contraccambiare, tienteli per te. Risparmi pure.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Monsieur, lo sai dove devi andare per me. Vero? E non contraccambiare, tienteli per te. Risparmi pure.


Risparmia una cippa di cazzo, mio caro braccino corto. O si fancula o vaffanculo. Chiaro?!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quinty, Chiara, prendetevi sottobraccio, mettetevi alla pecorina e andate a fare in culo "in stereo".



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


molto volentieri


----------



## Fabry (6 Giugno 2012)

Azzoooo giornatina tranquilla....ci vuole una soluzione...


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2012)

vadevia i ciapp!:dance:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

চম্পট দাত্ত


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

オフファック


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> vadevia i ciapp!:dance:


straniera?...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Azzoooo giornatina tranquilla....ci vuole una soluzione...View attachment 4679


che sta robba?

io co' quella robbba so' costretto a farme i bide'...

ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Comunque vai affanculo.

Di cuore.


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Comunque vai affanculo.
> 
> Di cuore.


e ce voleva tanto?...tutto sto' giro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce voleva tanto?...tutto sto' giro...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Era per dare un tocco di esterofilia


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> straniera?...
> 
> ahahahahah


no...falsa e cortese


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> no...falsa e cortese


dio faust, na' torinese...

ahahahah

neh ce piace la mentaaa??

ahahahah


----------



## Fabry (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che sta robba?
> 
> io co' quella robbba so' costretto a farme i bide'...
> 
> ahahahahah



Occhio che poi te se addormenta er pipi.:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Occhio che poi te se addormenta er pipi.:carneval:


appunto...so' costretto...

mica ci posso sparare sempre...

ahahahah


----------



## free (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> dio faust, na' torinese...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



ma che gnurant!
piemontese!
e poi faust è il boia!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che gurant!
> piemontese!
> e poi faust è il boia!:mrgreen:


1) mi contenevo....

2) preferisco....

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi ho una voglia irrefrenabile di mandare a fare in culo tutti, dal padreterno al diavolo.
> 
> Solo che per farlo bene, come si deve, ci vuole tempo ed impegno, e non ne ho voglia, quindi fanculo a tutti e basta.
> Fatevene pure una questione personale, il risultato non cambia: Fanculo.



Prima di pranzo cominciai a scrivere qualcosa, inizialmente ricambiavo di cuore con vossia, dopo scrissi delle paroline per tutti o quasi, riguardavano l'ipocrisia, il raccontarsela, la falsità, al mediocrità etc etc.

Menomale che era tardi e non inviai. Ma un bel vaffanculo è  gradito dal sottoscritto per chi se la sente.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima di pranzo cominciai a scrivere qualcosa, inizialmente ricambiavo di cuore con vossia, dopo scrissi delle paroline per tutti o quasi, riguardavano l'ipocrisia, il raccontarsela, la falsità, al mediocrità etc etc.
> 
> Menomale che era tardi e non inviai. Ma un bel vaffanculo è  gradito dal sottoscritto per chi se la sente.


Non ho capito ti si può mandare a fanculo ???  :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non ho capito ti si può mandare a fanculo ???  :carneval::carneval:


Ma dico io, una volta che scrissi in Itagliano corretto non venni capito?? ma sputt!! :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima di pranzo cominciai a scrivere qualcosa, inizialmente ricambiavo di cuore con vossia, dopo scrissi delle paroline per tutti o quasi, riguardavano l'ipocrisia, il raccontarsela, la falsità, al mediocrità etc etc.
> 
> Menomale che era tardi e non inviai. Ma un bel vaffanculo è  gradito dal sottoscritto per chi se la sente.


scusa e quant'e' durato sto pranzo?...

10 anni?

ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dico io, una volta che scrissi in Itagliano corretto non venni capito?? ma sputt!! :carneval:


Infatti, a ne sa capio un cazo !!!!

Fanculo!!!!!!!!!!!!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Infatti, a ne sa capio un cazo !!!!
> 
> Fanculo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: Amen!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: Amen!


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi ho una voglia irrefrenabile di mandare a fare in culo tutti, dal padreterno al diavolo.
> 
> Solo che per farlo bene, come si deve, ci vuole tempo ed impegno, e non ne ho voglia, quindi fanculo a tutti e basta.
> Fatevene pure una questione personale, il risultato non cambia: Fanculo.


Sentitamente ringrazio e contraccambio al cubo.


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sentitamente ringrazio e contraccambio al cubo.


non vale.....

(sempre a capocchia...)

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non vale.....
> 
> (sempre a capocchia...)
> 
> ahahahah


E perché non vale?


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E perché non vale?


Ma perche' no'...

e vaffanculo nun ce fa' perde tempo..

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma perche' no'...
> 
> e vaffanculo nun ce fa' perde tempo..
> 
> ahahahah


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
E invece si...:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> 
> molto volentieri



E che non lo sapevo? 

Fanculo :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi ho una voglia irrefrenabile di mandare a fare in culo tutti, dal padreterno al diavolo.
> 
> Solo che per farlo bene, come si deve, ci vuole tempo ed impegno, e non ne ho voglia, quindi fanculo a tutti e basta.
> Fatevene pure una questione personale, il risultato non cambia: Fanculo.


ti sei alzato di buon umore questa mattina eh?
vuoi organizzare un pulman?:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> no...falsa e cortese



Vabbè, ma almeno scrivi giusto!

Fanculo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dico io, una volta che scrissi in Itagliano corretto non venni capito?? ma sputt!! :carneval:



Vabbè, va, un vaffanculo sulla fiducia.

... varda ti 'sti terùn......



:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sentitamente ringrazio e contraccambio al cubo.


E allora vaffancu*b*o


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti sei alzato di buon umore questa mattina eh?
> vuoi organizzare un pulman?:carneval:


Basta che ci saliate tutti e andiate 

AFFANCULO :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Basta che ci saliate tutti e andiate
> 
> AFFANCULO :mrgreen:


ok, tu fai da cicerone durante il viaggio:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, tu fai da cicerone durante il viaggio:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Con tutte le volte che mi ci hanno mandato, tanto vale che faccia addirittura l'autista. So la strada a memoria :rotfl:


Fanculo


----------



## Flavia (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Con tutte le volte che mi ci hanno mandato, tanto vale che faccia addirittura l'autista. So la strada a memoria :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Fanculo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E allora vaffancu*b*o


Vedo e rilancio di un esponenziale quadro.


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vedo e rilancio di un esponenziale quadro.


ma allora visto che insisti, vafankul tu e chella radice quadrat' e' soret'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma allora visto che insisti, vafankul tu e chella radice quadrat' e' soret'...
> 
> ahahahahah


:incazzato:
Non solo mi dici che il mio vaffan non vale...e mi ci mandi pure in napoletano?



Bastardo! :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Con tutte le volte che mi ci hanno mandato, tanto vale che faccia addirittura l'autista. So la strada a memoria :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Fanculo


ma poi ci vendi anche le pentole?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma poi ci vendi anche le pentole?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si, ma non i coperchi :diavoletto:


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Risparmia una cippa di cazzo, mio caro braccino corto. O si fancula o vaffanculo. Chiaro?!


E allora Madeleine...vatten'affanculo!

Ma non ho capito, questo thread serve per vedere chi ti apprezza o il contrario?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vabbè, va, un vaffanculo sulla fiducia.
> 
> ... varda ti 'sti terùn......
> 
> ...



Felice della fiducia pretendo un bel culo prensile.

Varda sta gran coppula ri...... mancia pulenta a trarimientu!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E allora Madeleine...vatten'affanculo!
> 
> Ma non ho capito, questo thread serve per vedere chi ti apprezza o il contrario?



Ma mica è un test di gradimento!!!!

E' solo un luogo di puro e semplice fanculaggio.

Se ti va bene è così, altrimenti  (ma comunque) Fanculo!


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma mica è un test di gradimento!!!!
> 
> E' solo un luogo di puro e semplice fanculaggio.
> 
> Se ti va bene è così, altrimenti  (ma comunque) Fanculo!





Buongiorno!
Fanculo a te!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> Fanculo a te!


Basta poco, che ce vo'?

Fanculo


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma mica è un test di gradimento!!!!
> 
> E' solo un luogo di puro e semplice fanculaggio.
> 
> Se ti va bene è così, altrimenti  (ma comunque) Fanculo!


Capisco. E' che non ci sono abituato. Ma mi adatto, ci vuole un po' di tempo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Capisco. E' che non ci sono abituato. Ma mi adatto, ci vuole un po' di tempo.


Però è rilassante mandarsi a fanculo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Però è rilassante mandarsi a fanculo!


Ma certo!
Ne abbiamo bisogno, esattamente come non possiamo trattenerci sempre dallo scorreggiare!

Io addirittura pensavo ad un 3d proprio di insulti, dove ogni freno venga del tutto abbandonato, dove si dice tutto quello che si pensa di qualcuno o di qualcosa, ma poi so già che invece che limitarsi agli sfogni si finisce nell'azzuffarsi come bambinettiarsi, e questo fanculerebbe tutto l'effetto benefico del fanculo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Ne abbiamo bisogno, esattamente come non possiamo trattenerci sempre dallo scorreggiare!
> 
> Io addirittura pensavo ad un 3d proprio di insulti, dove ogni freno venga del tutto abbandonato, dove si dice tutto quello che si pensa di qualcuno o di qualcosa, ma poi so già che invece che limitarsi agli sfogni si finisce nell'azzuffarsi come bambinettiarsi, e questo fanculerebbe tutto l'effetto benefico del fanculo.


tanto quello si fa già in tutti i thread! 

Bella idea questo thread, fanculo a te che ce l'hai avuta :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> tanto quello si fa già in tutti i thread!
> 
> Bella idea questo thread, fanculo a te che ce l'hai avuta :carneval:


Grazie e fanculo.
Volendo a volte si può fanculare anche qualcosa o qualcuno di specifico, ma l'importante è non svaccare. Si può accennare all'argomento del fanculaggio, ma poi chi lo vuole approfondire vada a fare in culo da un'altra parte. Rendo?


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Grazie e fanculo.
> Volendo a volte si può fanculare anche qualcosa o qualcuno di specifico, ma l'importante è non svaccare. Si può accennare all'argomento del fanculaggio, ma poi chi lo vuole approfondire vada a fare in culo da un'altra parte. Rendo?


Purtroppo il limite tra fanculaggio e svacco è flebile come il pisello di un novantenne.

Fanculo alla vecchiaia.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Purtroppo il limite tra fanculaggio e svacco è flebile come il pisello di un novantenne.
> 
> Fanculo alla vecchiaia.


Ma ben venga anche quella, se non si è mandato affanculo tutto quello che è venuto prima, altrimenti fanculo a tutto


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Aoo*

Ah eccomi ho appena finito uno sfanculo dall'altre parte...e sono qui da voi!allora mi state sul cazzo ognuno per i suoi motivi....che cazzo volete?


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma ben venga anche quella, se non si è mandato affanculo tutto quello che è venuto prima, altrimenti fanculo a tutto


In punto di morte manderò a fanculo il primo che ho davanti,
così serberà di me questo bel ricordo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah eccomi ho appena finito uno sfanculo dall'altre parte...e sono qui da voi!allora mi state sul cazzo ognuno per i suoi motivi....che cazzo volete?


Solo che tu vada affanculo, niente di più, niente di meno.
Benvenuto e fanculo, caro Oscuro del cazzo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> In punto di morte manderò a fanculo il primo che ho davanti,
> così serberà di me questo bel ricordo.


Un mio parente fece così. Mandò affanculo la moglie e la figlia. Lo ricordano tutti con un sorriso.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Un mio parente fece così*. Mandò affanculo la moglie e la figlia. Lo ricordano tutti con un sorriso.


Un grande 

io voglio farmi seppellire così


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Senti*

Monsiur ma che cazzo di nick da pijanculo hai?Ma hai il cevello disabitato è un parcheggio per cazzi al posto del culo?ma vaffanculo ti faccio un bonifico cazzone!!!


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah eccomi ho appena finito uno sfanculo dall'altre parte...e sono qui da voi!allora mi state sul cazzo ognuno per i suoi motivi....che cazzo volete?



Egr. Sig. Oscuro mi dispiace ma da una recente verifica contabile risulta che Lei ha esaurito i fanculi utilizzabili nel mese in corso, pertanto Lei è pregato di astenersi
tuttavia, comprendendo il Suo disappunto, provvedo immediatamente a mandarmi affanculo da sola, naturalmente in Sua gradita compagnia
grazie per la cortese collaborazione
distinti saluti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Un grande
> 
> io voglio farmi seppellire così
> 
> View attachment 4682


Un tizio di un paese vicino al mio lasciò scritto che sulla lapide venisse posta questa sua frase:

_"In vita io fui pio e perverso. Non pregate per me, che è tempo perso" _

Un modo gentile per mandare a fare in culo le bigotte che gli stavano intorno
La sua tomba è oggetto di "pellegrinaggio" grazie a quella scritta :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Un tizio di un paese vicino al mio lasciò scritto che sulla lapide venisse posta questa sua frase:
> 
> _"In vita io fui pio e perverso. Non pregate per me, che è tempo perso" _
> 
> ...


Ma dai che storia 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> Egr. Sig. Oscuro mi dispiace ma da una recente verifica contabile risulta che Lei ha esaurito i fanculi utilizzabili nel mese in corso, pertanto Lei è pregato di astenersi
> tuttavia, comprendendo il Suo disappunto, provvedo immediatamente a mandarmi affanculo da sola, naturalmente in Sua gradita compagnia
> grazie per la cortese collaborazione
> distinti saluti


Gent.ma Fig.na (opps) Sig.na Free.
Voglia comunicare a quella testa di cazzo del sig. Oscuro che qualora dovesse necessitare dei vaffanculo in disponibilità immediata, il sottoscritto è disposto a concedergliene a richiesta riservandosi di richiedere solamente un piccolo interesse.
A comprova della mia disponibilità, Voglia inviare un vaffanculo circolare anticipato, intestato al Sig. Oscuro di Stamichia, immediatamente incassabile presso qualsiasi sportello ove il suddetto voglia andare a fare in culo.
Grazie e Fanculo

M.M.







:carneval:Toccato il fondo, stiamo raschiando con le unghie!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Gent.ma Fig.na (opps) Sig.na Free.
> Voglia comunicare a quella testa di cazzo del sig. Oscuro che qualora dovesse necessitare dei vaffanculo in disponibilità immediata, il sottoscritto è disposto a concedergliene a richiesta riservandosi di richiedere solamente un piccolo interesse.
> A comprova della mia disponibilità, Voglia inviare un vaffanculo circolare anticipato, intestato al Sig. Oscuro di Stamichia, immediatamente incassabile presso qualsiasi sportello ove il suddetto voglia andare a fare in culo.
> Grazie e Fanculo
> ...



Egr, Sig. MM, 
mi permetto di ricordarLe che Lei stesso si è da sempre dichiarato contrario ad ogni forma di favoritismo, per questo motivo spero vivamente che la Sua inqualificabile missiva sia espressione di un terribile malinteso
Tuttavia, nel dubbio, non posso far altro che mandarLa nuovamente affanculo
a sua disposizione,
Free


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> Egr, Sig. MM,
> mi permetto di ricordarLe che Lei stesso si è da sempre dichiarato contrario ad ogni forma di favoritismo, per questo motivo spero vivamente che la Sua inqualificabile missiva sia espressione di un terribile malinteso
> Tuttavia, nel dubbio, non posso far altro che mandarLa nuovamente affanculo
> a sua disposizione,
> Free


Mi spiace doverle far notare che sta compiendo un errore imperdonabile.
Il Sig. Oscuro di Stamimchia nel corso degli anni di frequentazione di Tradinet si è guadagnato un credito di vaffanculo pressoché infinito, pertanto non si tratta certo di favoritismi ma di doveroso ed indiscutibile riconoscimento di merito!
Voglia pertanto eseguire quanto le ho richiesto senza ulteriore indugio, anzi, Le impongo quale Suo superiore di andare affanculo direttamente col Sign. Oscuro, il quale sicuramente gradirà. Altrimenti (ma comunque) Fanculo!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah eccomi ho appena finito uno sfanculo dall'altre parte...e sono qui da voi!allora mi state sul cazzo ognuno per i suoi motivi....che cazzo volete?



A quanto pare mandarti a fanculo :carneval:


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi spiace doverle far notare che sta compiendo un errore imperdonabile.
> Il Sig. Oscuro di Stamimchia nel corso degli anni di frequentazione di Tradinet si è guadagnato un credito di vaffanculo pressoché infinito, pertanto non si tratta certo di favoritismi ma di doveroso ed indiscutibile riconoscimento di merito!
> Voglia pertanto eseguire quanto le ho richiesto senza ulteriore indugio, anzi, Le impongo quale Suo superiore di andare affanculo direttamente col Sign. Oscuro, il quale sicuramente gradirà. Altrimenti (ma comunque) Fanculo!



Egr. si fa per dire Sig. si fa per dire M.M.
Le faccio notare con vivo disappunto che Lei, mentre nella Sua prima missiva riteneva esigibile il pagamento degli interessi passivi da parte del Sig. Oscuro, ora se ne salta fuori bel bello con presunti riconoscimenti di crediti addirittura indiscutibili, e via farneticando
Per questi motivi, mi vedo costretta a non eseguire i Suoi ordini, onde evitare il sicuro fallimento dell'intera operazione
Spero che tutto ciò esposto La convinca finalmente ad andarsene affanculo al più presto, assieme al suo amichetto raccomandato!
Sempre Sua, Free


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> Egr. si fa per dire Sig. si fa per dire M.M.
> Le faccio notare con vivo disappunto che Lei, mentre nella Sua prima missiva riteneva esigibile il pagamento degli interessi passivi da parte del Sig. Oscuro, ora se ne salta fuori bel bello con presunti riconoscimenti di crediti addirittura indiscutibili, e via farneticando
> Per questi motivi, mi vedo costretta a non eseguire i Suoi ordini, onde evitare il sicuro fallimento dell'intera operazione
> Spero che tutto ciò esposto La convinca finalmente ad andarsene affanculo al più presto, assieme al suo amichetto raccomandato!
> Sempre Sua, Free


Mi chiedo sinceramente sulla base di quali referenze Lei sia stata posta ad occupare la sedia su cui poggia il suo senza dubbio abusato deretano!
Nel primo messaggio ho espressamente dichiarato che mi sarei riservato di esigere un interesse, per quanto ridotto a favore di un cliente di indiscutibile merito quale il Sig, Oscuro.
Si ricordi, mia cara signorina, che sono proprio quelli come il Sig. Oscuro a rappresentare le colonne portanti del nostro Istituto. Sappia che ogni fanculo concesso al suddetto verrà sicuramente a tornare a noi dopo aver maturato i dovuti interessi. E sono questi interessi che le permettono, cara signorina, di prendersi i suoi fanculo ad ogni fine mese!
Il sig. Oscuro di Staminchia non è certo uno che sperpera fanculo a casaccio! E' un ottimo ivestitore, ed a sua volta sa come fare affinchè non gli venga mai a mancare un fanculo quale corrispettivo per ogni sua operazione!

La richiamo quindi espressamente all'ordine, facendole notare che sta rischiando molto di vedersi liquidare un fanculo di benservito. Lo consideri un primo richiamo. Altri due e...... vaffanculo!


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi chiedo sinceramente sulla base di quali referenze Lei sia stata posta ad occupare la sedia su cui poggia il suo senza dubbio abusato deretano!
> Nel primo messaggio ho espressamente dichiarato che mi sarei riservato di esigere un interesse, per quanto ridotto a favore di un cliente di indiscutibile merito quale il Sig, Oscuro.
> Si ricordi, mia cara signorina, che sono proprio quelli come il Sig. Oscuro a rappresentare le colonne portanti del nostro Istituto. Sappia che ogni fanculo concesso al suddetto verrà sicuramente a tornare a noi dopo aver maturato i dovuti interessi. E sono questi interessi che le permettono, cara signorina, di prendersi i suoi fanculo ad ogni fine mese!
> Il sig. Oscuro di Staminchia non è certo uno che sperpera fanculo a casaccio! E' un ottimo ivestitore, ed a sua volta sa come fare affinchè non gli venga mai a mancare un fanculo quale corrispettivo per ogni sua operazione!
> ...



evabbè...in qualità di rappresentante legale del sindacato dei Paraculi, eseguirò i Suoi ordini, mi mandi pure il Suo amichetto raccomandato e vedrà come rimarrà soddisfatto dell'accoglienza che provvederemo a riservagli
Riguardo a Lei, sappia che per il momento ci limiteremo a tramare nell'ombra al fine di sfilarLe da sotto le chiappe la cadrega che indegnamente occupa!
distinti fanculi!:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi chiedo sinceramente sulla base di quali referenze Lei sia stata posta ad occupare la sedia su cui poggia il suo senza dubbio abusato deretano!
> Nel primo messaggio ho espressamente dichiarato che mi sarei riservato di esigere un interesse, per quanto ridotto a favore di un cliente di indiscutibile merito quale il Sig, Oscuro.
> Si ricordi, mia cara signorina, che sono proprio quelli come il Sig. Oscuro a rappresentare le colonne portanti del nostro Istituto. Sappia che ogni fanculo concesso al suddetto verrà sicuramente a tornare a noi dopo aver maturato i dovuti interessi. E sono questi interessi che le permettono, cara signorina, di prendersi i suoi fanculo ad ogni fine mese!
> Il sig. Oscuro di Staminchia non è certo uno che sperpera fanculo a casaccio! E' un ottimo ivestitore, ed a sua volta sa come fare affinchè non gli venga mai a mancare un fanculo quale corrispettivo per ogni sua operazione!
> ...


Hai rotto pure il cazzo.

Almeno facci il piacere della sintesi, non è che per mandarsi dove sei tu ( e ci stai bene) ci sia bisogno di tutte queste manfrine.


----------



## Spider (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Hai rotto pure il cazzo.
> 
> Almeno facci il piacere della sintesi, non è che per mandarsi dove sei tu ( e ci stai bene) ci sia bisogno di tutte queste manfrine.


..beh... JON... io l'ho trovato molto, molto, divertente...

... a proposito...

...'AFFANCULO TUTTI QUANTI, NESSUNO ESCLUSO!!!!!


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..beh... JON... io l'ho trovato molto, molto, divertente...
> 
> ... a proposito...
> 
> ...'AFFANCULO TUTTI QUANTI, NESSUNO ESCLUSO!!!!!


Trovi sia stato inopportuno? Allora, Spidy, perchè non te ne vai dove sai? Che con la ragnatela c'arrivi pure prima.

A proposito, ne ho uno io che al tuo Spiderman gli fa un mazzo tanto...


----------



## Spider (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Trovi sia stato inopportuno? Allora, Spidy, perchè non te ne vai dove sai? Che con la ragnatela c'arrivi pure prima.
> 
> A proposito, ne ho uno io che al tuo Spiderman gli fa un mazzo tanto...


...cazzo!!! presentamelo... mi piacciono quelli "grossi"....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Hai rotto pure il cazzo.
> 
> Almeno facci il piacere della sintesi, non è che per mandarsi dove sei tu ( e ci stai bene) ci sia bisogno di tutte queste manfrine.


Ma vaffanculo, va! 

Così va meglio?


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzo!!! presentamelo... mi piacciono quelli "grossi"....


Sta attento a quello che dici però. Non per me, non vorrei che qualcuno ti prendesse sulla parola e ti si presenta con l'impermeabile.... 

PS: quando sarà il momento te lo presento, ma sei già fuoristrada...meglio cosi


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cazzo!!! presentamelo... *mi piacciono quelli "grossi"....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> cazzo, mi sembri Tebe! Ma vaffanculo, va! :rotfl:


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, va!
> 
> Così va meglio?


Va meglio, si.
A mezzogiorno con questo caldo preferisco cose più leggere e per favore non ricominciare con le filippiche.


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...cazzo!!! presentamelo... *mi piacciono quelli "grossi"....[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Spider (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...cazzo!!! presentamelo... *mi piacciono quelli "grossi"....[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl: I gusti sono gusti.
> ...


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> JON ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Per un etero come me, una delle cose più divertenti ma anche più imbarazzanti cui ho dovuto assistere è una discussione accesissima tra alcuni miei amici gay sui loro gusti in termini di dimensione etc.
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non sapevi come intervenire eh? Hai fatto scena muta?
> ...


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cazzo, ad un certo punto questi mi si girano tutti a guardarmi e mi chiedono
> 
> _"ma tu come ce l'hai?!"_
> 
> ...


:rotfl: Mai trovato in una simile situazione. E sinceramente mi basta la tua esperienza. 

PS: il prossimo quote che devo risistemare me lo paghi 5euri.....tra l'altro, ora che ricordo, sei tu il sabotatore selvaggio di quote


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl: Mai trovato in una simile situazione. E sinceramente mi basta la tua esperienza.
> 
> PS: il prossimo quote che devo risistemare me lo paghi 5euri.....tra l'altro, ora che ricordo, sei tu il sabotatore selvaggio di quote


'zzo dici? A me è apparso tutto regolare!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Dimenticavo: Fanculo

(altrimenti si svacca il 3d)


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> 'zzo dici? A me è apparso tutto regolare!


A me no.
Vabbè, ora non tirare fuori scuse assurde. Ti dilaziono il pagamento.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> A me no.
> Vabbè, ora non tirare fuori scuse assurde. Ti dilaziono il pagamento.


[video=youtube;P-Srn2GKRzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Srn2GKRzg[/video]


----------



## Flavia (7 Giugno 2012)

auguro alle vostre graziose persone un sentito vaffa, e anche un poco a me


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> [video=youtube;P-Srn2GKRzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Srn2GKRzg[/video]



AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
assomiglia a Stermy....ahahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## JON (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> [video=youtube;P-Srn2GKRzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Srn2GKRzg[/video]


:rotfl: A pensare che una volta sono capitato in un ristorante e come vicino di tavola avevo proprio Bisteccone.

Mi dispiace solo che ora devo andare, sei fortunato.

Cià, anzi "encule". E' francese, non so se ho detto bene....ma tanto tu lo sai com'è.


----------



## Flavia (7 Giugno 2012)

mi manchi
fanculo a me


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi manchi
> fanculo a me


Ti manca cosa? Un fanculo? Ma eccotelo servito caldo fumante:

Fanculo Flavia!


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Ohh*

Io ho i soldi vi mando affanculo,lavatemi il culo...chiaviche!!


----------



## Flavia (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ti manca cosa? Un fanculo? Ma eccotelo servito caldo fumante:
> 
> Fanculo Flavia!


grazie sei gentile
me lo merito tutto


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho i soldi vi mando affanculo,lavatemi il culo...chiaviche!!


Se hai i solti, comprati una nave da crociera per andare affanculo


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

ho fatto giusto una scappata per mandare a fare in culo il simpatico golfista che ieri, sorpassandomi sulla destra sulla tangenziale in piena ora di punta, mi ha  poi tagliato la strada costringendomi ad inchiodare e con me quello dietro e quello dietro e quello dietro.
Grazie a Dio non ci siamo toccati, ma che tu possa andare allo zoo e finire casualmente nella gabbia del gorilla che hanno isolato perchè affetto da priapismo, e che quel giorno esso sia di cattivo umore.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho fatto giusto una scappata per mandare a fare in culo il simpatico golfista che ieri, sorpassandomi sulla destra sulla tangenziale in piena ora di punta, mi ha  poi tagliato la strada costringendomi ad inchiodare e con me quello dietro e quello dietro e quello dietro.
> Grazie a Dio non ci siamo toccati, ma che tu possa andare allo zoo e finire casualmente nella gabbia del gorilla che hanno isolato perchè affetto da priapismo, e che quel giorno esso sia di cattivo umore.


Che una fresca corrente d'aria possa alfine per sempre percorre il suo retto non più impedita da inutili strettoie


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ha fatto bene il golfista....vaffanculo le donne al volante!!!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho fatto giusto una scappata per mandare a fare in culo il simpatico golfista che ieri, sorpassandomi sulla destra sulla tangenziale in piena ora di punta, mi ha  poi tagliato la strada costringendomi ad inchiodare e con me quello dietro e quello dietro e quello dietro.
> Grazie a Dio non ci siamo toccati, ma che tu possa andare allo zoo e finire casualmente nella gabbia del gorilla che hanno isolato perchè affetto da priapismo, e che quel giorno esso sia di cattivo umore.



Tacci tua sorè non ti mando a.... solo perchè ci mando a M.M. ma son dovuto andare su wiki per capire che priapismo era.... auaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tacci tua sorè non ti mando a.... solo perchè ci mando a M.M. ma son dovuto andare su wiki per capire che priapismo era.... auaahahahahahahaha



Che leccaculo dimmerda che sei. Meriti un vaffanculo priapappappéro poroppoppò


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tacci tua sorè non ti mando a.... solo perchè ci mando a M.M. ma son dovuto andare su wiki per capire che priapismo era.... auaahahahahahahaha


cioe' co' te ce giocavano e nun sapevi come faceva de nome?

evabbe' e'normale...tanta gente usa er telefono e nun sa come funziona...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' co' te ce giocavano e nun sapevi come faceva de nome?
> 
> evabbe' e'normale...tanta gente usa er telefono e nun sa come funziona...
> 
> ahahahah


Scusi che ignorante sarei altrimenti? Con me ci giocano tutti no? e sanno pigliarmi per culo, questo per restare in tema 

Poi ci stanno quelli come te no? che sono quelli che sanno prendermi per il culo. La vita è questa.


----------



## Flavia (17 Giugno 2012)

fanxxlo!!!!
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

Ci sono momenti in cui certe pulsioni non vanno frenate. L'istinto chiama a gran voce, rimuove ogni blocco, fa esplodere poderoso, intenso, abbacinante, distruttivo, pandemico, apocalittico, tolale il più devastante e omnicomprensivo 

*VAFFANCULO!!!!!!
*Urbi et Orbi


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi ho una voglia irrefrenabile di mandare a fare in culo tutti, dal padreterno al diavolo.
> 
> Solo che per farlo bene, come si deve, ci vuole tempo ed impegno, e non ne ho voglia, quindi fanculo a tutti e basta.
> Fatevene pure una questione personale, il risultato non cambia: Fanculo.


ah..ma era il 6. 6. 12:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah..ma era il 6. 6. 12:mrgreen:


Si, ma ogni tanto l'impulso torna irrefrenabile.

Rifanculo a tutti.


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

peccato, era un bel gioco.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> peccato, era un bel gioco.



Peccato cosa?! 

Che c'è che non va?


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Peccato cosa?!
> 
> Che c'è che non va?



peccato che il gioco del vaffa sia finito:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> peccato che il gioco del vaffa sia finito:mrgreen:


Oh, no! Non è finito per nulla, tanto che oggi, appunto, ho dato il mio apporto personale. A volte ci possono essere delle interruzioni, ma.....
Vaffanculo a chi si ferma!


----------



## Flavia (23 Giugno 2012)

dopo giorni di m..., che non sembrano finire mai, un bel vaffa ci sta bene
quindi senza in indugio: vaffainc!!!!


----------

